# Dead Simple Cannabutter (Blackout Butter)



## malbulja (Apr 11, 2010)

*
INTRODUCTION*

For the last week or so I have been trying to find something to do with the last few ounces of bud from my Fall 2008 AK47 grow. The potency and physiological effects of smoking this 14+ month old cannabis have dramatically changed over time. Rather than ditch the last 50g or so I decided to use this bud to experiment with cooking. 

I found no less than a dozen cannabutter procedures on various websites, all of which seem to contradict one another (cooking times, temperatures, etc). 

I tried 3 procedures (each with 2 sticks of butter and 7g of bud). Of the 3 processes I tried, 1 of them stood out as superior, resulting in the most palatable smell, flavor, and potency. 


*WARNING*: Consuming cannabis in cooked form is far more intense than smoking it and if you take too much you will find yourself in a zombie-like stupor for hours at a time (not fun at all... trust me ..). I intentionally make my butter weaker than recommended so cannabis consuming virgins who eat these treats do not eat too much and end up in the Emergency Room (this is no joke).

*PORTIONS*: There is a general consensus from most of the experts I spoke with that the proper ratio is 1 pound of butter per 1 ounce of marijuana. 4 sticks of butter = 1 oz. of cannabis. I find this ratio far too potent personally so I cut that in half (4 sticks of butter = 1/2 ounce of cannabis).

*EFFECTS:* The effects are similar to smoking cannabis but are more intense, last much longer, and take much longer to begin. Everyone's body is different but for me it takes 2 hours to experience the full effects. Please, *DO NOT CONSUME MORE UNTIL YOU HAVE WAITED 2 HOURS.

CONSUMPTION: *Don't think you're going to be able to spread this stuff on some dinner rolls and enjoy it. The taste is absolutely revolting. You must bake it into cakes, cookies, bread, etc to really enjoy this method. 


*WALKTHROUGH

*1. Set aside materials needed: 1/2 ounce of cannabis buds and 1 lb of butter (4 sticks).








2. Place 1 lb. of butter in medium saucepan on medium low heat (#4 setting on my range)








3. Grind up cannabis buds as fine as possible (some prefer a coffee grinder, I just use my fingers)








4. Once the butter is melted, turn the heat down from #4 (medium low) to Low (the setting just below #1) and pour in buds.  Set oven timer for 10 minutes and stir the mixture until the timer goes off.
 







5. Pour into glass bowl. You will see the cannabis settle at the bottom. 








6. Place the bowl into the fridge. In 30 minute's time, vigorously stir the (now thicker) butter so all the cannabis is surrounded in butter and no longer settled at the bottom. Let set for 23 1/2 additional hours. 








7. Remove the set butter from the fridge. It should be rock hard. Turn the bowl over and if its a solid brick then you are ready to proceed. If the cannabis is all concentrated at the bottom of the bowl then you did not do the previous procedure correctly and your butter will not have the desired potency. 








8. Using a sturdy utensil scrape the bowl until the entire mass fall out into your sauce pan. 








9. Set your range to the Low setting and wait for the butter to slowly re-melt (about 35 minutes). 








10. Here are the strainers I use, a typical large collender and a fine mesh coffee strainer. 








11. Strain the butter solution through the large collender and then carefully strain the solution through the mesh filter. Be careful to remove all plant matter (this will ruin the taste of most anything you cook with it if residual plant material makes its way into the butter)








12. Refrigerate butter for 1 hour. It's ready to be used. 









*CONCLUSION

*I have now used this technique several times and I find it to be the easiest and most effective method for creating cannabutter. 

You can use this butter in any recipe in place of butter just try not to exceed 350 F or you run the risk of vaporizing the cannabonoids. 

I make my butter weaker than most people because I like to enjoy more than half of a treat and still be functional. 


Below you can see blackout banana bread which tasted amazing and was the life of last night's party!







Feel free to view my full cannabutter album here: https://www.rollitup.org/members/malbulja-110513/albums/cannabutter-walkthrough-12067/


----------



## Professor Puff.n.Tuff (Apr 11, 2010)

Seems simple enough. I would like to enjoy edibles but have never found one that I felt had an impact on my high. My buddy, whom smokes every other day or so, ate a brownie that had him retarded on his couch for hours. I ate twice as much as him to start, then ate another twice as much as him about 45 minutes later. I then led them in building my grow room, didnt phase me at all. Kept smoking as usual too. 

I have gotten them from the clubs also and the last couple times I stepped up my dosage to 3 or 4, of their doses, at a time and still didnt feel anything. The guy at the club was basically trying to tell me that I was doing it wrong, because I needed to "relax on the couch after you eat it, drink water while eating and milk after wards, the fats in the milk..." Fuck all that, I am not cooking dope, just want a really nice body high, not the smoke high that I am all the time.

I am going to try your recipe with the full strength. Then I will prolly go to 2 o's.


----------



## malbulja (Apr 11, 2010)

Professor Puff.n.Tuff said:


> I ate twice as much as him to start, then ate another twice as much as him about 45 minutes later. I then led them in building my grow room, didnt phase me at all. Kept smoking as usual too.


Everyone's physiology is different and perhaps you have some kind of biological propensity to resist cannabonoids in the cooked (heat activated) state?

I can only speak from experience and for me, consuming THC in food prepared this way is the most powerful and intense high I have ever felt (and I'm an old timer). 

I was so eager the other night that I ate a huge slice of banana bread and after an hour... nothing at all, so I ate another slice. An hour after that, I was so high that I was totally incapacitated (for hours) to the point where I thought my girl was going to call an ambulance!

I suggest waiting 2 hours before gobbling down a bunch more.


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 11, 2010)

very nice recipe.
i will be trying it out somewhere around 4/20 when my next batch of trim is ready.

+rep


----------



## Dr.Gonjo (Apr 13, 2010)

Great job malbulja I've been looking for a simple butter recipe. I'll def try this out, that banana bread sounds choice. Have you ever tried using some trimmings with the bud? I've never made any butter so I don't know if that would work but I've heard people talking about it and I don't know if they were talking out their ass or not.


----------



## Buddreams (Apr 13, 2010)

nice job. I like the process. I'm going to give it a try! bookmarked!


----------



## PurpleMaxx (Apr 14, 2010)

I made butter the other night and added 8oz of trim and jibs to one pound of sweet cream butter and a pint of ever clear and put to simmer. The Ever Clear helps pull the THC out and when the alcohol evaporates approx. 1 hr strain through a coffee filter and chill. Should be some potent shit, tomorrow I will make some brownies and have a go. You ever try this method, if so your takes?


----------



## Mari (Jan 10, 2011)

When cannabuter is ready, should you stir it or let is be with butter at bottom and waterish on top? How long takes till expiration date (get bad  )?


----------



## metalp (Jan 14, 2011)

Really doesn't get much simpler than this - one of the easiest ways to try edibles except for firecrackers. Appreciate the pics, visuals really help me.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 19, 2011)

How does this work??? Is it like tintcure and it is being cold extracted? I'm trying it right now, and crossing my fingers...


----------



## GangaGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I just finished making my butter to your recipe. I got tired and decided not to make cookies with it yet....so I mixed half of the leftover buttered weed into a mix for peanut butter cookies. Have them baking at 300, close to an hour in order to get them light brown. Don't know if they'll have any THC left, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to try.

This is my first time making butter. Hope it works!


----------



## ecwfrk (Dec 22, 2011)

This is the best method for maximum potency. It's best for when you're using smokable bud where you don't want to waste any potency and will be baking foods with flavors that will overpower the "green" taste of the butter like cookies and brownies. 
The only improvement to it I can offer is to use clarified butter. There's tutorials on how to clarify butter all over the web. All it is is removing the water and (more importantly) the milk solids left in the butter leaving behind only the butter fat which will help increase the potency even more. It also reduces the green flavor of the butter a bit as there's less water to absorb things like Chlorophyl.

I also use another method tailored to reducing the green flavor as much as possible. This method is most suited for use with trim and other trash as you'll be throwing away some potency.

I use clarified butter of course as the milk solids are useless. I also use a water mix to greatly reduce the green taste. 

I take about 2x as much water by volume as I have MJ and bring the water to a boil then add the MJ and let it stew for 30 minutes or so to allow the water to bind as much of the water soluble chemicals as possible Then I add the butter and continue letting it go in a rolling boil for 30-60 minutes*. 
Then I strain it into a flexible plastic container that can handle the heat and cool it in the fridge overnight. 
The next day the solid THC infused butter will be floating on top and by squeezing the sides of the container I can easily pour off the excess waterleaving a more mild flavored, but still very potent butter with a high smoke point that can be used for low temp frying or for use in more mild dishes. 
If I'm going for super light butter, I'll repeat the water boil with fresh water to allow the water to soak up more of the green and then separate it again. The final product will usually be light enough to be used as a dip for Seafood or poured on popcorn without any funky taste. but you do sacrifice quite a bit (In my subjective experience it seems to be around 30% or so) of the potency.

*At lower altitudes the MJ and butter should easily raise the boiling point to ~225F for rapid decarboxylation. I've never had a problem with just boiling but some people swear by the 106C rule for extractions and boiling may not get there for some people. So if you're at high altitudes, the barometric pressure is low at the time or you just want to make sure, you might want to put your MJ in an oven at 225F for 40 minutes or so before adding it. This isn't applicable when using malbulja's recipe, it's only an issue when you use a water mix.


----------



## GangaGirl (Dec 29, 2011)

GangaGirl said:


> I just finished making my butter to your recipe. I got tired and decided not to make cookies with it yet....so I mixed half of the leftover buttered weed into a mix for peanut butter cookies. Have them baking at 300, close to an hour in order to get them light brown. Don't know if they'll have any THC left, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to try.
> 
> This is my first time making butter. Hope it works!



So, I don't recommend using the leftover weed to bake into cookies. Doesn't taste like much, but it makes your farts and poop smell like weed. REALLY strongly. lol And they didn't do anything to me, which is good, because that means all the THC is in the butter.

I'm now making the butter into these molasses cookies.
http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f14/medicated-molasses-cookies-34251/

Out of the ounce of weed I processed, I used 1/2 with 4 sticks of butter and the other 1/4 with 2 sticks. I suppose the rest of the weight lost was in stems, which I am saving up for processing into cannabutter when I have enough.

Can't wait to see how the cookies turn out. I think my body has built up a tolerance to smoking; hopefully medibles will allow me to get higher for longer.

Also, I was concerned about the smell while making butter, and I considered making it in a closed container like I'd read elsewhere online. Decided against it, and it gives off barely any smell. You can smell it while stirring it on the stove, but it's not strong at all. The cookie dough smells like it though.


----------



## taekwondoguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Good simple recipe, but this isn't blackout butter. This is really lower potency, most peeps i know use atleast a full O of tops shelf, some as much as 4 per lb of butter.


----------



## juggalo grower (Dec 29, 2011)

i just made some kick ass butter out of my crockpot with 17 hour slow cooking 2 1/2 oz of good nuggs and 3 sticks of butter made for a hell of a xmas  keep up all the cool medables love to see stones at work


----------



## GangaGirl (Dec 30, 2011)

taekwondoguy said:


> Good simple recipe, but this isn't blackout butter. This is really lower potency, most peeps i know use atleast a full O of tops shelf, some as much as 4 per lb of butter.


It depends on the consumer's tolerance. For someone who doesn't partake often, it might be super potent. For someone who partakes daily, it might be low. It's all about experimenting with your own or others' recipes until you find what works for you. This is the easiest recipe I could find, so it's the first one I tried.


----------



## GangaGirl (Oct 21, 2012)

Trying this recipe for the 2nd time. 
3 sticks butter
1 oz seriously sticky, de-stemmed but not shredded

The first time I made this recipe, after 30 mins in the fridge the green was all on the bottom. And I stirred it only once as directed. But this time I'm going to stir it every 30 mins until I see it is mixing evenly.

But the first time I made it, I was quite successful and happy with the result.

Haven't decided what I'm going to bake yet...I might try a super simple butter candy recipe with some flavoring thrown in....peppermint maybe.

I've been researching using THC extract in an e-cig, because I want to be able to partake in public. But baking seems so much easier and less expensive. Now the challenge is to make the most potent but least conspicuous edibles.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2012)

GangaGirl said:


> Trying this recipe for the 2nd time.
> 3 sticks butter
> 1 oz seriously sticky, de-stemmed but not shredded
> 
> ...


My favorite edible recipe is for Dark Chocolate covered Peppermint Caramels...AMAZING! I say go for it!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 21, 2012)

Also, this thread is really really old...Why you digging up the dead? lol


----------



## bigrake (Nov 7, 2012)

What if i dont let the butter sit for a full 24 hrs?


----------



## ukclonebank (May 5, 2013)

I used this recepie to good effect and would like to thank the op,
Very good butter method for baking cookies ....


----------



## smokajoe (May 8, 2013)

I'm definitely going to try this soon, but with sugar leaf, bubble hash, wand hash, and a little scissor/ glove hash! How much do you guys think I should put for 1 pound butter?


----------

